# New fish - Byakuya



## BettaKeeper (Dec 4, 2009)

He was an impulse buy at the store haha. (I did have an empty tank set up before I bought him).


























Sorry for the horrible quality.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I can't see the picture. Is he the fish in your avatar? He's very pretty!


----------



## BettaKeeper (Dec 4, 2009)

Is it just not showing up or is it because of the bright light? :O

Yeah that's him! Thanks.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Lol it's not showing up. My computer tends to be retarded sometimes and not show some of the pictures.


----------



## BettaKeeper (Dec 4, 2009)

Oh, I was wondering why because it shows up for mine haha.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Byakuyaaaa!! <33

Okay, I'll stop before I go into fangirl mode >_>

Hes stunning though!!  I'm absolutely in LOVE with his colors <3


----------



## BettaKeeper (Dec 4, 2009)

*giggles* 

Thank you, I wasn't sure if I should name him Byakuya or Hisagi but I decided that if I ever got a black or grey betta that's more fitting for Hisagi.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I think Byakuya fits him REALLY well! xD Yeah, I can see Hisagi as more of a blackish/silver betta


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

What are those names from?lol Is it a tv show?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

lol Anime, or Japanese cartoons  The one we're talking about is called Bleach


----------



## BettaKeeper (Dec 4, 2009)

Yep, it's from Bleach. 

Mhhm, I'll save Hisagi for a black crowntail. (I might snag one off of aquabid). :-D


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oooo, that sounds awesome!  Haha, Yay Aquabid! If only my Christmas list wasn't full....I'd ask for something off AB xD


----------



## BettaKeeper (Dec 4, 2009)

Ugh, I know. I just got a puppy and he was $4,000 so my mom's not getting me anything else (besides the fish tank). I get some money from my dad that lives in Georgia and then my uncle and aunt but that's it haha.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty betta!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Whoa!! 4k O_O?! What kind of puppy?
Our puppies were....free xDD We kinda rescued them....thats another story though 

I asked for cosplays for Christmas :lol: No fish stuff this year....I'm hoping to at least get a little money from my Grandma though, dunno if I'll put it towards a hood and light for my Sorority or more cosplay gear...xD


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

:lol: I've always been more a Grimmjow or Ichigo fan ^-^ Byakuya is awesome, though, of course. Unfortunately, the manga bored me, so I stopped reading, and the anime has WAY too many fillers.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

WOW a $4k puppy?! My Pembroke Welsh Corgi was $1k and my parents hated paying that.lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm die ing to know what kind of puppy you got for 4k!!!!! WOW!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow!! Me too!


----------



## BettaKeeper (Dec 4, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> :lol: I've always been more a Grimmjow or Ichigo fan ^-^ Byakuya is awesome, though, of course. Unfortunately, the manga bored me, so I stopped reading, and the anime has WAY too many fillers.



Grimmjow's pretty awesome but Byakuya is by far the best hehe. Oh god, the new fillers are awful. They were nice at first but now they're annoying.



I got a "Miki" puppy. He's only 2lbs and he'll grow to about 4lbs. It's a new breed that they're coming out with and the males are very expensive. We actually got a discount because we agreed to neuter him. Here's his picture









and his breeder Pat -N- Rick's Mi-Ki's


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

O...M....G!!!! Its SOOOOOOOOOOO cute!!! I want to just squeeze and snuggle him to bits! DDDDDDDD Whats his name?! <3

And to add, Grimmjow and Byakuya are both totally awesome, but Shiro-chan is just totally the best <33 xDDDDDDDD


----------



## BettaKeeper (Dec 4, 2009)

Haha he's such a brat. XD His name's Mr.Darcy (from the movie and book Pride and Prejudice.)

Recently I've been liking Shiro a lot. I used to just be "eh" with him but I've grown to like him.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

xDDD lol, thats just TOO cute! And though I haven't seen the movie or read the book, thats just such an awesome name xD

lol, I've kinda always had a thing for Toshiro....along with Renji and Byakuya, I must admit xD


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*I can see him fine and Ilove his colors, he's very handsome. His name suits him also.:squint:*


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

aw dang, i can't see the picture


----------



## BettaKeeper (Dec 4, 2009)

Same with me but more for Byakuya, Ukitake, and Renji. :lol:

Bummer.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

BettaKeeper said:


> Same with me but more for Byakuya, Ukitake, and Renji. :lol:


Haha, Ukitake is totally awesome too! xDDDD <3


----------



## BettaKeeper (Dec 4, 2009)

A little old, but sweet. ;-)


----------

